# Old Wives Tales for Telling Twin Genders??



## Goody82710

Hi!!! I am expecting Twins (13+ weeks today!) and could not be more excited/shocked/happy!!

I am dying to find out their genders. Anyone have any hints/clues for telling gender before my ultrasound at 18 weeks? I figure the regular "old wives tales" won't work for two! :winkwink:


----------



## J.Kiera

Aww congrats!! I want twins and yrying to do positive visualization lol. GL


----------



## J.Kiera

I meant trying lol


----------



## Kielee

I recorded the heart-rates when we went for that check up at 16 weeks and a friend of mine listened and said that it was one of each based on the speed. 

I can't remember which way round it is but one sex has a faster heart-rate than the other

xx


----------



## arj

I want to know the same thing! At 17 weeks my DD singleton was 140 as was my singleton DS and now these twins are both in the 140s which should be boys but since my DD was 140, who would know! I think the best bet is to wait for the gender scan!


----------

